# Plus de SMTP SFR sur MAIL



## TIBACHA (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir

Je suis sous mac pro 10.5.8 et Léopard ... et blonde ... comme dirait un "administrateur" de ce forum ! 

Mercredi dernier, Sfr a coupé et ... impossible de les contacter, on nous répondait que le réseau était en travaux.

Bossant sur internet ... j'ai crisé et en fin de journée, je me suis mise sur la BBox des voisins.
Juste en sélectionnant, l'icone de l'airport sur BBox, en rentrant le code des voisins et en changeant le smtp dans mes préférences des 5 comptes de "mail".
J'ai pu envoyer, recevoir, surfer ...

Le lendemain matin, SFR revient. J'éteins tout (box et ordi) et rallume.
La neuf box est bien là, je surfe, je skype, j'envoie des mails via gmail, je reçois des messages dans "mail" mais IMPOSSIBLE d'en envoyer ! 

Je vais dans préférence "mail" et il est écrit "smtp.sfr.fr (déconnecté)".
Dans "mail" "fenetre" "diagnostique de connexion" : on me dit sur la ligne SMTP SFR "que la connexion à ce compte à échoué et qu'il faut vérifier nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe".

De plus, quand je tente d'envoyer un message, une fenêtre s'ouvre pour me demander le mot de passe d'un compte qui n'est même plus configuré pour "mail". Et si je tape le mot de passe et fait OK, le même message revient au moins une dizaine de fois ! 

J'ai eu 3X SFR au tel qui me disent que ça ne vient pas d'eux !!! 

Je crise vraiment car tout mon boulot passe par mail, carnet d'adresse, i-photos ... et là ... coincée !!! 

Est ce que quelqu'un a une idée ???
Y'a t'il une préférence qui aurait "sauté ???

D'avance Merci !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2011)

Personne pour dépanner ma copine :mouais:

Je vais sévir


----------



## Kevin.S (28 Octobre 2011)

Ecoute, moi j'avais  un problème qui était, qu'à chaque fois que je lançais Mail, il me redemandait le mot de passe.

J'ai fais uen chose qui a remedié à ça, c'est de supprimer mon compte hotmail de Mail, et de le remettre, et par la suite ça a fonctionné, essaye on verra bien.

La demande constante du mot de passe peut être du à quelque chose de plus complexe, du genre, compte hacké, j'espere pas, mais c'est une hypothese. 

J'ai appris qu'une adresse gmail etait la plus facile à hacker, mais parlons pas de malheur ^^.

change ton mot de passe pour être sur


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2011)

Kevin.S a dit:


> Ecoute, moi j'avais  un problème qui était, qu'à chaque fois que je lançais Mail, il me redemandait le mot de passe.
> 
> J'ai fais uen chose qui a remedié à ça, c'est de supprimer mon compte hotmail de Mail, et de le remettre, et par la suite ça a fonctionné, essaye on verra bien.
> 
> ...


Tu étais chez SFR aussi ?


----------



## TIBACHA (28 Octobre 2011)

RRRR !!! 
Je n'ose même pas imaginer mon adresse pro "hackée" !!!! 
BBbrrrrr ! 

Bon, Jojo, j'essaie de refaire une adresse SFR et de la rentrer dans mail ...
Je vous tiens au jus !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------

J'ai réussi à paramètrer mon compte SFR dans mail mais ... toujours impossible d'envoyer ! 

En même temps, vu que le diagnostic de connexion dit que "SMTP SFR n'est pas reconnu" ...

J'ai posé le problème sur le forum SFR ... pas de réponse et le service technique n'est pas joignable par téléphone !!!


----------



## Kevin.S (28 Octobre 2011)

Oui Dos Jones, j'etais sur SFR il y a quelque mois, je pense pas que le probleme vient de sfr, car ton adresse gmail ne fonctionne pas non plus, je pense qu'il y a un souci au niveau de Mail.

Regarde bien dans les paramètres si tu as tout bien configuré


----------



## TIBACHA (30 Octobre 2011)

Youpi !!! 
La "blonde" a trouvé !!! 
Eh oui "Dos Jones" !!!
Bon, certes, après des heures de manips, de forums SFR ... et beaucoup de motivation car vraiment j'en ai besoin !!!! 

Bref, en bidouillant dans mes préférences mail, dans "avancé" je crois que c'est en mettant "aucune" à "authentification" que le "(déconnecté)" derrière "smtp.sfr.fr" est parti ! 

OUF !!! 

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je n'avais touché à rien !!! Je ne comprends pas comment des "préférences" d'une applications peuvent sauter comme ça !!! 

Étrange ! 

En tout cas : Merci Kevin et "Dos Jones"


----------

